# Overlapping Work and Education Experience.



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,

Although this kind of problem has been highlighted earlier as well, but since rules are a bit changed i need advice.

My bachelor was from Jan 2002 - Dec 2005. From 20th Jan 2005, i have been hired by a company in the evening slot on a full time basis. i worked till Feb 2006, so does this one year work experience will count? i have got experience certificate and appointment letter saved.


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,

As long as you worked full time 40 hours a week, the overlapping experience will count towards your total experience.

I`m in the same boat as yours and my overlapping experience was counted in the total experience.


----------



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks for the info. 
But how come they count my work hours are 40? normally, the experience letter we got just mentioned "employee XYZ was working as a System Engineer on full time basis". Will it work? or do i have to ask my company to issue me a letter stating that my work hours are 40? sounds a bit odd.


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Hi,
> 
> As long as you worked full time 40 hours a week, the overlapping experience will count towards your total experience.
> 
> I`m in the same boat as yours and my overlapping experience was counted in the total experience.


I'm also in the same boat. Have you got your visa grant?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Hi,
> 
> As long as you worked full time 40 hours a week, the overlapping experience will count towards your total experience.
> 
> I`m in the same boat as yours and my overlapping experience was counted in the total experience.


 actually that is not true. Full time work is 20hrs or more a week. And overlapping work & study is often not counted if you were not fully qualified, Only "skilled" experience counts. DIAC often do not count yrs experience pre qualifying.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

It depends on your nominated occupation. For Accounting for example pre-qualification experience is not counted as it is not considered "skilled". Vetassess on the other hand may consider pre-qualification work experience for occupations in the groups B, C, D, and F, but not in the other groups.
What is your nominated occupation?


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> It depends on your nominated occupation. For Accounting for example pre-qualification experience is not counted as it is not considered "skilled". Vetassess on the other hand may consider pre-qualification work experience for occupations in the groups B, C, D, and F, but not in the other groups.
> What is your nominated occupation?


I recently read an update on DIAC website in which they have now clearly stated that "Skilled Employment" will only be counted post qualification for the nominated occupation. It was earlier left on the CO to decide and was unclear.

It is irrespective of ACS/TRA/Vetassess recognising your pre-qualification experience. Ultimately, DIAC is the decision making authority on granting points and visa.

So, go through the official description and qualification for your nominated occupation on abs.gov.au and if it states graduation, then the experience "after" attaining graduation will be counted.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> It depends on your nominated occupation. For Accounting for example pre-qualification experience is not counted as it is not considered "skilled". Vetassess on the other hand may consider pre-qualification work experience for occupations in the groups B, C, D, and F, but not in the other groups.
> What is your nominated occupation?


AnneChristina, 

Can I ask you questions regarding accounting qualification? In my wife's assessment letter for internal auditor, Vetassess mentioned in

*Field of Study* - "Accounting" 
The qualification is highly relevant to field of Study.
and under 

*Qualifications*:Associate Membership awarded in 2O07 by The Institute of Chartered Accountants of India,New Delhi, India.
The qualification is at the required level.

In this did she became qualified after bachelors ( according to field of study) or after her CA ( as per qualification)? I am not sure from where to start counting her work experience. As per DIAC bachelors is required but they also do mentions that license may be required.

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

amittal said:


> I recently read an update on DIAC website in which they have now clearly stated that "Skilled Employment" will only be counted post qualification for the nominated occupation. It was earlier left on the CO to decide and was unclear.
> 
> It is irrespective of ACS/TRA/Vetassess recognising your pre-qualification experience. Ultimately, DIAC is the decision making authority on granting points and visa.
> 
> So, go through the official description and qualification for your nominated occupation on abs.gov.au and if it states graduation, then the experience "after" attaining graduation will be counted.


Thanks for the info. Haven't seen anything like this. Would you by any chance be able to retrieve the update?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> AnneChristina,
> 
> Can I ask you questions regarding accounting qualification? In my wife's assessment letter for internal auditor, Vetassess mentioned in
> 
> ...


I would say after the Bachelor's. I am not accredited by any accounting body (yet ) and received a positive assessment only based on my degree. So if the degree is the basis of assessment I would assume that any work experience after the degree should be considered skilled. As I haven't claimed any points for work experience I can't be 100% sure though.


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

It's quite confused when I see some members here were granted visa even they overlapped their work exp. Those members said that they had to prove to DIAC those years were totally full time ( as I understand the words full time here mean 40h/week ), moreover, DIAC also counted work exp of one member before his bachelor but after his CPA degree for accoutant. So final decision may belong to DIAC and you occupation nomination as I guest.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> It's quite confused when I see some members here were granted visa even they overlapped their work exp. Those members said that they had to prove to DIAC those years were totally full time ( as I understand the words full time here mean 40h/week ), moreover, DIAC also counted work exp of one member before his bachelor but after his CPA degree for accoutant. So final decision may belong to DIAC and you occupation nomination as I guest.


Yes it is and worst part is DIAC doesnt have an answer. I thought it will be one of the most asked questions and it will be fairly easy for them to guide us.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks for the info. Haven't seen anything like this. Would you by any chance be able to retrieve the update?


Luckily, I was able to find the link....

Points Test Factors ? are your claims correct? » SkillSelect Support

It states in the above link:
========================================================
What is Skilled Employment? 

For employment to be considered ‘skilled’ it must meet the following requirements:

• it was undertaken after you met the entry level requirements for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training)
...................
Any periods of skilled employment must have been undertaken at the required skill level as an example, a person who works 4 years as a bookkeeper while undertaking accounting studies, then qualifies as an accountant, then works 2 years as an accountant, can only claim 2 years skilled employment in the nominated occupation of Accountant.
=========================================================

So, e.g., for ICT Business Analyst, as per official description, the person should possess a bachelor's degree or atleast 5 yrs of closely related experience. Hence, DIAC will only consider ICT BA skilled experience to be after completion of Bachelor's degree or 5 yrs of experience, whichever is earlier.

It is irrespective of ACS assessing your complete work experience for ICT Business Analyst.

The above link also clarifies another query regarding people with only Masters degree (without bachelor)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you that is really useful to have the link to direct people to.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

amittal said:


> Luckily, I was able to find the link....
> 
> Points Test Factors ? are your claims correct? » SkillSelect Support
> 
> ...


Thank you amittal!


----------



## Rohansharma (May 15, 2015)

Thanks a lot *amittal*. It was helpful.


----------

